# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Showa hasil breeding Om Agung Pribadi

## luki

Temen temen,
tolong apresiasi nya yang pedes.....gmana masa depan nya....
apakah cerah atau suram.......
apakah umur 8 bulan dengan ukuran 28 cm, masih masuk kategori normal atau lambat.....

Varietas : Showa

Farm : Lebak Bulus - Om Agung Pribadi

DOB :  7 September 2009

Gender : ?


sayang foto pas masuk kolam tidak jelas......

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3az

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vom champioship

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hans Hanibal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

mantab om kurang di jumboin aja mudah2an perkembangannya sesuai harapan

----------


## iwan_makassar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Budi Bali

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold Eagle

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

> Two tumbs up Om Luki... 
> Bisa info parameter air kolamnya sekalian pake pakan apa aja Om ? Hehehe... buak rahasia dapur nich... boleh gak ya ?
> Tks before...


kolam saya tidak besar Om......out door +/- 20 ton......filter +/- 50 %......7 Chamber.....
2 chamber mekanik.....4 chamber biologi.....1 chamber pompa, naik ke trickle shower......
backwash tiap hari tidak terlalu banyak +/- 1 ton.....hanya vortex yg di backwash......
untuk mekanik per 5 bulan di bersihkan.....untuk biologi per tahun di bersihkan bertahap..
dulu pernah ukur ( +/- 1 th yg lalu ) :
PH : 7,4
DO : 7,6
TDS : 110
kalo nitrate nitrite blm pernah ukur Om......
kurang lebih begini......tetapi mungkin tiap kolam punya karakter yg berbeda beda Om......
untuk pakan........selama perkembangan dari bulan may hingga sekarang....saya pake pakan Lokal Om.....

nambahin dikit ya.....mungkin karakter ikan atau gen juga ikut berpengaruh Om......
ada ikan yg karakter nya late finish dan ada juga yg cepat finish nya......

----------


## Gold Eagle

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> bulan lalu ikan ini berulang tahun ke 1......
> bagaimana kah perkembangan nya.....
> *ukran per 9 oktober 37 Cm*
> 
> 
> 
> silahkan di kasih komentar.......


*Edannn, mantap abis Om Luki, terkagum saya liat ikan ini, Good Choice n Good Keeping Skill*

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

> Saya selalu berhayal bisa punya keeping skill (cukup) mendekati Sifu.... Tapi lama lama jadi frustasi.
> Btw, bener2 bagus Om Showanya.... tentunya bs berkembang spt ini krn ditunjang keeping skill yg sangat baik.....


suhu kita sama Om Yulius......saya juga msih banyak nanya sama suhu WP  ::  ::  :: 
mudah mudahan ya Om , showa nya bisa lebih baik kedepan nya.....





> wah,,,wah,,,sodaranya kl g slh mantap2 jg y om..di thread sebelah jg ada showa lebak bulus yg yahud jg..mantap2...ckckckck
> salut dech pokoknya..hehehe
> sy jg pgn ne om,,,ada sodaranya lg g y yg bisa dipercayakan sm sy...hehehe
> ngarep mode "ON"


sodaranya yg di thread satu nya beda indukan Om Fachm13.......
coba aja PM Om Agung......siapa tau masih ada....

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

sadis suminya om menarik om untuk diamati sampai ukuran top nya

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

kandidat buat best local 5th koi's festival  :: 

salute buat kejelian mata ama keeping skill suhu yang satu ini

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> kalau kejelian mata....Om Ronny lebih manteb.......terbukti showa nya Om Ronny menang di ZNA All japan.....
> 
> 
> 
> kita sama Om 9koi.......hobi sama showa........
> sama sama belajar ya ........untuk parameter air , saya pernah posting di hal 2 Om.......tapi terus terang saya sangat jarang ukur ( hampir 1,5 th ini saya tdk pernah ukur )......lebih sering liat aktivitas ikan....
> untuk pakan nya saya kadang kadang  suka campur dengan vit anak  Om.....
> 
> ini foto induk nya Om ( sakai kohaku " Ruby " 80 cm )
> ...



Salut pada kenekatan Om Agung yang nekat membeli Oyagoi ini serta pairing yang tepat.

Sakai Ruby ini juara di Varieties 75 BU di 3rd All Indonesian Koi Show 2006. Jadi bisa di kira2 kan berapa dana yang di spent untuk valuable oyagoi ini...

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

> Selamat om Anggit, luki, agung ....... TOP.   
> Showa ini ( sudah Best in size di 46 - 50 cm ) kemaren *menang mutlak* melalui voting penentuan GC ( ke -8 juri memilih ) melawan Shiro dengan kualitas istimewa Best in Size di 41 - 45. cm.


Pak abi, boleh share dong foto shiro penantang showa GC ini. Kalo ada. 
Tq

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

selamat kpd trio koi master ......... seneng bisa nempelin label juara utama a

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

